# festival des jeux de Rouen



## Renaud theron (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est le 6e festival des jeux de Rouen, ouvert à ceux de 7 à 107ans
les 26, 27, 28 décembre de 14h à 19h
halle au toiles dans le centre historique
des tournois, des démos, plus de 200 jeux de société mis à disposition.
Entrée gratuite 
Une bonne occasion pour se retrouver autour des "aventuriers du rail", d'un jeu de role, ...
Moi je serais la pour vous faire découvrir le Mah-Jong, et Scopa (jeux de carte italien)
Aussi une occasion de découvrir une ville à une heure de trains de Paris, et d'y rencontrer les Macaddict du cru
 Je vous attends


----------



## Cillian (21 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Intéressant et intéressé, j'essaie de voir dès lundi si je peux prendre une journée ou deux entre Noël et le jour de l'An pour confimer ma présence.


----------



## alan.a (23 Octobre 2006)

Non non et non !!!

Rouen n'est pas &#224; une heure de train de Paris !!! Il faut 8 heures de TER &#224; vapeur pour venir, l'autoroute coute 89 euros et la ville n'a pas &#233;t&#233; reconstruite depuis la guerre ... Autant de bonnes raisons pour que les parisiens ne s'y arr&#234;tent pas !!! Amis (...) parisiens, continuez sur Deauville, c'est bcp mieux !!!! SVP ...


----------



## Renaud theron (23 Octobre 2006)

alan.a a dit:


> Non non et non !!!
> 
> Rouen n'est pas à une heure de train de Paris !!! Il faut 8 heures de TER à vapeur pour venir, l'autoroute coute 89 euros et la ville n'a pas été reconstruite depuis la guerre ... Autant de bonnes raisons pour que les parisiens ne s'y arrêtent pas !!! Amis (...) parisiens, continuez sur Deauville, c'est bcp mieux !!!! SVP ...



Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les amis provinciaux venant au festival de jeux de Rouen pourraient faire un saut à Paris par la même occasion:style: 

Ceci dit, si vous voulez venir à Rouen en bateau, n'hésitez pas à vous arréter chez Alan, il y a une très belle ligne haute-tension


----------



## alan.a (23 Octobre 2006)

Renaud theron a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les amis provinciaux venant au festival de jeux de Rouen pourraient faire un saut &#224; Paris par la m&#234;me occasion:style:
> 
> Ceci dit, si vous voulez venir &#224; Rouen en bateau, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; vous arr&#233;ter chez Alan, il y a une tr&#232;s belle ligne haute-tension



Tut tut tut ... cette si discr&#232;te ligne de 12 000 000 000 de megaW se trouve &#224; 2 km de la masion, juste apr&#232;s le lieu dit La Fontaine, sur une autre commune ;-)

Mais les courageux navigateurs qui descendront la Seine peuvent s'arr&#234;ter &#224; la base nautique proche de la maison ;-)


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Octobre 2006)

Si vous ne voulez pas de nous, autant le dire directement


----------



## kanako (24 Octobre 2006)

Yes ! bin moi je veux bien viendre, mais c'est juste en plein milieu des vacances elors l&#224; &#231;a va &#234;tre plus dur&#8230;

Un prochaine fois peut-&#234;tre, surtout que je dois aller d&#233;couvrir Rouen &#224; l'occase et y voir une copine&#8230;


----------



## Cillian (24 Octobre 2006)

Bin! Voila, heuuu! 
La demande est faite pour les 26 et 27 d&#233;cembre, mais la p&#233;riode est courte et tr&#232;s demand&#233; , alors ce n'est pas encore gagn&#233;.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2006)

C'est combien le délai d'obtention pour un visa pour Rouen?



 :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est combien le délai d'obtention pour un visa pour Rouen?
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:


ça dépend... par malle-poste ou péniche ?!.......


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ça dépend... par malle-poste ou péniche ?!.......



BAh je m'en fout, de toutes façons je supporte pas le bottes en caoutchouc.

 :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> BAh je m'en fout, de toutes façons je supporte pas le bottes en caoutchouc.
> 
> :rateau:


y'en a des très seyantes, pourtant !! même pour toi je suis sûr!....  

 :love:


----------



## Cillian (5 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai pu obtenir deux jours de congés  entre Noel et le 1er janvier.
Je prévois donc d'arriver le 26 décembre en fin de matinée et de repartir dans la soirée du 27.


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Ben, &#231;a se bouscule pas, par ici !!.... 







_Vu "l'attractivit&#233;" de Rouen, tu me diras.....  _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2006)

... Ben, c'est à dire que c'est assez pointu comme thread... Tu sais bien que je préfère les trucs plus généralistes...


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

Ne te fais pas plus nul que tu ne l'es !! 


  :love:

_
Gros nul ! _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2006)

Ils font des bons trucs à manger, à Rouen?...


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

Y'a du canard laqu&#233; partout, mon poulot !!....  


Sinon tu peux toujours mettre de la cr&#234;me fra&#238;che dans tout tes plats....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2006)

Ben... à Ajaccio aussi...


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben... &#224; Ajaccio aussi...


Y'a du calva &#224; Ajaccio ?!  



Sinon je crois qu'il y a une recette de canard "_&#224; la rouennaise_".... 
_(sauce au vin rouge, je crois...)_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Sinon je crois qu'il y a une recette de canard "_à la rouennaise_"....
> _(sauce au vin rouge, je crois...)_



*miam* :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ils font des bons trucs &#224; manger, &#224; Rouen?...


T'en veux des recettes ?! Le bouquin de recettes que j'ai illustr&#233;, vient de sortir !... 
Plein de recettes avec..... plein de cr&#234;me fra&#238;che, du calva et du pommeau !!...... :rateau: :love:

Des hu&#238;tres au camenbert, par exemple....... 
_(escargots au camenbert, aussi, tiens !!...)_


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; ceusses qui n'aiment pas les hu&#238;tres et qui trouvent que le fromage &#231;a pue.......  
_(c'est une entr&#233;e, &#233;videmment !!)..._


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; ceusses qui n'aiment pas les hu&#238;tres et qui trouvent que le fromage &#231;a pue.......
> _(c'est une entr&#233;e, &#233;videmment !!)..._






Il manque juste la quantit&#233; d'huitres dans la recette 

Edith me dit que la citation m'a bien fait marrer... 


PS : on ne serait pas un peu HS l&#224;?


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à ceusses qui n'aiment pas les huîtres et qui trouvent que le fromage ça pue.......
> _(c'est une entrée, évidemment !!)..._



Ouch c'est du lourd !!   :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> (...) PS : on ne serait pas un peu HS l&#224;?


Personne ne viendra, de toute fa&#231;on !!


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2006)

Mah jong et scopa. Ah ben merde, je pensais pas trouver un autre adepte de ce cocktail.


Bon, tirhum, commence à ouvrir les huitres


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Décembre 2006)

J'ai ramen&#233; mon couteau et une bouteille de blanc. Je peux me joindre &#224; vous?


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

Poisson ou viande en plat de r&#233;sistance ?!...


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2006)

D&#232;s que j'ai trouv&#233; Rouen sur une carte , j'&#233;tudie &#231;a plus s&#233;rieusement, je dois &#234;tre sur Paris le 29, alors un petit d&#233;tour pourquoi pas..


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> D&#232;s que j'ai trouv&#233; Rouen sur une carte , j'&#233;tudie &#231;a plus s&#233;rieusement, je dois &#234;tre sur Paris le 29, alors un petit d&#233;tour pourquoi pas..


Si ma voiture sort "_indemne_" de la r&#233;vision.... je ne serais pas l&#224;, je me barre en ouacances !... 
Par contre dans le cas inverse _(trop de frais)_... :casse: ... je reste l&#224;.... :mouais:


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2006)

C'est bien une réponse de normand ça


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est bien une r&#233;ponse de normand &#231;a


P't&#234;t ben qu'oui.... 



_(Mais d'toute fa&#231;on, chuis pas normand !!...  )_


----------



## dool (5 Décembre 2006)

J'ai oublié de passer ici......il fallait quand meme que je te dise que ta recette est un bel hommage à la Vezoul touch aujourd'hui disparue de nos bas-fonds mon titirhumounet ! 

Sinon, ce fil a quand même titiller mon système limbique......oui, oui ! C'est spécial mais c'est une histoire de scopa........enfin bref..................non, je ne serais pas à Rouen entre noel et jour de l'an !!!! 


:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

sympa renaud comme propal  mais je serais sûrement chez les bretons à cette date alors amusez-vous bien


----------



## Cillian (19 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, 

Si les aléas actuels de la Gare St Lazare ne s'aggravent pas d'ici la semaine prochaine, je devrais arriver vers 12h00 à _Rouen Rive Droite_ (c'est le nom de gare que j'ai sur mon billet) à bord du "Corail Intercités 3101".


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

Cillian a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si les al&#233;as actuels de la Gare St Lazare ne s'aggravent pas d'ici la semaine prochaine, je devrais arriver vers 12h00 &#224; _Rouen Rive Droite_ (c'est le nom de gare que j'ai sur mon billet) &#224; bord du "Corail Intercit&#233;s 3101".


_
en m&#234;me temps, ils sont rares ceux qui arrivent par le train Rive-Gauche, non ?   je me souviens qu'une fois une amie ayant super mal-au-nez &#233;tait venue me chercher par l&#224; en 92 et &#233;tait tr&#232;s surprise...  (Rouen Maritime ?)

&#233;dit : je pr&#233;cise que le train &#233;tait un TER d&#233;labr&#233; rouge desservant Amiens-Formerie-Rouen !  
_


----------



## Cillian (19 Décembre 2006)

Et bien je l'avoue, je ne connait pas du tout Rouen, et apparemment que se soit par ViaMichelin, Geoportail ou encore Mappy j'ai cru voir plusieurs gares sur les différent plans (mais il est vrai que je n'avais pas toujours mes lunettes sur le nez )


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2006)

Cillian a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si les aléas actuels de la Gare St Lazare ne s'aggravent pas d'ici la semaine prochaine, je devrais arriver vers 12h00 à _Rouen Rive Droite_ (c'est le nom de gare que j'ai sur mon billet) à bord du "Corail Intercités 3101".


Gare qui se situe en haut de la rue Jeanne d'Arc, rue qui en la descendant mène au cur du centre ville.... 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4098035 a dit:
			
		

> _
> en même temps, ils sont rares ceux qui arrivent par le train Rive-Gauche, non ?   je me souviens qu'une fois une amie ayant super mal-au-nez était venue me chercher par là en 92 et était très surprise...  (Rouen Maritime ?)
> 
> édit : je précise que le train était un TER délabré rouge desservant Amiens-Formerie-Rouen !
> _


T'as dû arriver à Sotteville-lès-Rouen, mais ils vont remettre en service la gare St Sever (rive gauche) pour décharger du traffic croissant de la gare rive droite... 



Cillian a dit:


> Et bien je l'avoue, je ne connait pas du tout Rouen, et apparemment que se soit par ViaMichelin, Geoportail ou encore Mappy j'ai cru voir plusieurs gares sur les différent plans (mais il est vrai que je n'avais pas toujours mes lunettes sur le nez )


Quand tu arrives à Rouen, c'est "Rouen rive droite", sinon la SNCF te précise explicitement ton lieu d'arrivée....


----------



## Cillian (28 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ils font des bons trucs &#224; manger, &#224; Rouen?...



 Il y a bien quelques restaurants tout autour de la place du vieux march&#233;, mais en deux jours  j'ai pas eu le temps de tous les essayer. 

Il y a m&#234;me des artisans chocolatiers, mais &#231;a c'est un int&#233;r&#234;t purement personnel.    



S&#233;jour agr&#233;able bien que trop bref. 
Merci Renaud theron


----------

